

Google Unveils New Chrome Operating System for Business Customers - lkurtz
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/08/13/google-unveils-new-chrome-operating-system-for-business-customers/

======
rwhitman
So what I'm reading out of this is that Chrome OS will soon be able to run a
Windows virtual machine locally? If so that's a pretty interesting development
from a non-corporate perspective as well

